# Oil?



## Thomas D (Dec 20, 2020)

Just ordered a new pump for Honda PW.
Read that pump has to be removed and oil changed every so many hours. How many do this routinely? Can you just add oil.
Thanks


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Again, Thomas, not a Honda Pressure Washer... That's an Ex-cell Model XR2500 with a Honda GC160 engine.
Here's all your documentation: XR2500 Pressure Washer 2500 PSI 2.5 GPM - Power Washer The engine manual is the 5th document link. 
See page 13 for the maintenance schedule.
See page 15 for the oil level check.
See page 16 for the oil change information.


----------



## Thomas D (Dec 20, 2020)

Sorry I keep making that mistake. Maybe my new pump will come with a manual. Taking the pump on and off to change oil will be a pain.
Also, should I use an anti seize on the shaft and mounting bolts? is perma Tex OK?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Thomas D said:


> Sorry I keep making that mistake. Maybe my new pump will come with a manual. Taking the pump on and off to change oil will be a pain.
> Also, should I use an anti seize on the shaft and mounting bolts? is perma Tex OK?


yes i use copper never seize..
most pumps have a drain plug.


----------



## Thomas D (Dec 20, 2020)

iowagold said:


> yes i use copper never seize..
> most pumps have a drain plug.


Here














what I’m looking at on my new pump.
Red oil breather with it on and off.
instructions said oil was in it already.
When the time comes to change it, or if I just want to double check it now, how do I know how much to put in?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Thomas D said:


> what I’m looking at on my new pump.


What's the make/model of the new pump?


----------



## Thomas D (Dec 20, 2020)

tabora said:


> What's the make/model of the new pump?


rand: Himore
4.8 out of 5 stars 255Reviews

*Himore Honda EXCELL XR2500 XR2600 XC2600 EXHA2425 XR2625 Pressure Washer Pump KIT by The ROP Shop*


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Thomas D said:


> rand: Himore
> 4.8 out of 5 stars 255Reviews
> 
> *Himore Honda EXCELL XR2500 XR2600 XC2600 EXHA2425 XR2625 Pressure Washer Pump KIT by The ROP Shop*


OK, so the Make is Himore.
Model number is ??? Maybe 309515003 or 308418003 or 308653045? Should have a fill hole on top, drain hole on the bottom and an overflow hole on the side...


----------



## Thomas D (Dec 20, 2020)

tabora said:


> OK, so the Make is Himore.
> Model number is ??? Maybe 309515003 or 308418003 or 308653045? Should have a fill hole on top, drain hole on the bottom and an overflow hole on the side...


There is a fill hole on top (red breather), but no drain hole on bottom or overflow on side.
Guess I’ll have to call ROP today.
I’m afraid of what they are going to say😩


----------



## Thomas D (Dec 20, 2020)

Thomas D said:


> There is a fill hole on top (red breather), but no drain hole on bottom or overflow on side.
> Guess I’ll have to call ROP today.
> I’m afraid of what they are going to say😩


Small engine shop in town said to remove pump each time you change oil.
Still waiting for seller to call me.
Unit is 13 yr old so not going to buy an expensive pump as the unit itself might not last that long. Sure gives something to consider when buying another.


----------



## Thomas D (Dec 20, 2020)

Thomas D said:


> Small engine shop in town said to remove pump each time you change oil.
> Still waiting for seller to call me.
> Unit is 13 yr old so not going to buy an expensive pump as the unit itself might not last that long. Sure gives something to consider when buying another.
> [/Q
> ...


----------

